

Steve Jobs on How the iPhone Does and Doesn’t Use Location Information - hornokplease
http://mobilized.allthingsd.com/20110427/exclusive-apple-ceo-steve-jobs-on-how-the-iphone-does-and-doesnt-use-location-information/

======
hornokplease
_“We haven’t been tracking anyone,” Jobs said in a telephone interview with
Mobilized on Wednesday. “The files they found on these phones, as we
explained, it turned out were basically files we have built through anonymous,
crowdsourced information that we collect from the tens of millions of iPhones
out there.”_

